# Exclusive Car Care: Jerez Black BMW M3 - Heavy Correction Detail



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Exclusive Car Care. This time we have a BMW M3 (E92) in Jerez Black that belongs to fellow DW member "rwilko".

Rob made the journey up from Southampton and left me with the car for a few days so I could rectify the damage the dealership/body shop had made. As a new purchase to him one of his conditions was that the bonnet would be re-sprayed which resulted in the rest of the car being "butchered" by someone who does not know how to machine polish correctly. Even the freshly painted bonnet was left with excessive DA sanding marks.

Here is a few photo's of the paintwork after it was completely stripped of any glazes/fillers or protection.






















































































































Polish in vents!!!




































The exhaust box is easily visible from behind as the rear end sits quite high so I spent a few minutes tidying this up to make it look a bit more presentable.



















As you can clearly see the paintwork was a mess, below are a few photos during the paint correction process

Here is a 50/50 shot










Same shot but outside in direct sunlight










And a few other "Before & Afters"







































































































































































































Once all the machine polishing stages were complete paint was prepped with Wolfs Shine & Seal and then a coat of Wolfs Hard Body applied followed by a second coat the following day.

*The end result with the sun showing the true, defect-free condition of the Jerez Black paintwork!!*












































































































































































*Please follow us on Facebook and Twitter for daily updates*.

Thanks for reading


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent turnaround!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Absolutely shocking work from the Dealer/bodyshop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd have been half tempted to return the car if I were him but you have worked wonders, absolutely stunning work! Love the first 50/50's 

Just a quick question, but do you photoshop your Sun shots? I've never seen sun reflections look quite like yours - Not saying you're making them look better or giving them false sense of correction but just literally the shape of the Sun in your shots looks un-natural to me, maybe it's just a filter or lens you use but I always spot it and meant to ask you last time 

Like this - just the bits coming off the Sun reflection if that makes sense:










Mine always look like this, just a round Sun shape so wondered how you do it!



















Simply stunning work though, love the car and now looks better then new, especially if they considered that new in the befores haha :lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

DetailMyCar said:


> Absolutely shocking work from the Dealer/bodyshop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'd have been half tempted to return the car if I were him but you have worked wonders, absolutely stunning work! Love the first 50/50's
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Ref the sun bursts - no photoshop or filters!!! I just use a high aperture like f/18+ to capture them


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Ref the sun bursts - no photoshop or filters!!! I just use a high aperture like f/18+ to capture them


Awesome, I did wonder if it was something like that - I've never seen the Sun look so good :lol:

Nice work though, looks amazing!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Fantastic work mate, after pics are stunning:thumb:


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

wow great turn around damn shame for a car to be in that condition


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great work jay, as always a proper correction! 

with regards to the sunshine reflection, i think its something to do with the camera sensor.

Depending on your camera, and the size of the sensor and lens etc will effect how the reflection of the sun looks. Cameras are fitting with tiny chips to take the photo right up to 35mm big sensors in the full frame kinda cameras. I think how many blades on the image aperture effects this. For example, if the camera has a 6 blade aperture you'll see 6 blades of light from the light source. 

The cheaper cameras dont quite get such accurate lens flare I'm lead to believe.

I cant give quite such a technical answer as id like as honestly i dont know enough about cameras but im sure someone will be along soon. 


Anyway enough about that, lovely work Jay!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Miglior said:


> great work jay, as always a proper correction!
> 
> with regards to the sunshine reflection, i think its something to do with the camera sensor.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay,

As you said the cheaper p&S camera dont capture the bursts very good at all. I cant capture them with my little Panasonic TZ but my Sony Nex easily captures the flare when using a high aperture setting


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

That was in a right mess to begin with, looks stunning now :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome work, the after shots:argie:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one Jay, that was a mess before.
Always good to see proper correction pictures


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't post very often, but that's a fantastic turnaround!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

That's some really nice 50/50s there! Overall outstanding job! :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Thanks Jay,
> 
> As you said the cheaper p&S camera dont capture the bursts very good at all. I cant capture them with my little Panasonic TZ but my Sony Nex easily captures the flare when using a high aperture setting


Yeah, I'll have a play with my Canon DSLR - It's not a top one but sure it can do most things so will have to give it a try.

Still just to say again, car looks awesome though haha :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Stunning! Great job!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks unreal! What a mess beforehand! Now looks better than new, I always enjoy looking at your photos!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Absolutely shocking state that was in imo...

but what a great turn around, and fantastic photography as usual mate! :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Such a difference . I'm sure he,ll be happy with it now.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW :argie: what a great turn around, fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

What a mess!They shouldn't be allowed near another car.

Cracking turn around  Great shots in the sun, great to see the colour looking how it should


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

That's p0rn mate, mind-blowing work. Good job.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Jay. Looking very good indeed. This is why I no longer work in Insurance Body shops, because of stuff like this ..


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

My god that was in a state before ! Kudos for a stunning finish & old school correction shots Jay

Baz


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb: now looks brillant


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

amazing turn around! big fan of the m3 of all eras. Cant believe a dealer ship would do that though must of been a right numpty


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I consider myself to be an enthusiastic amateur at best, but even i wouldn't leave paint in that state. Excellent work mate.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's some finish, bet the owner was delighted when he picked it up


----------



## rwilko (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd like to thank Jay for all the work he put in to turn around the M3. I was worried that it was beyond salvation but he managed to make it look better than new! I still can't believe how great it looks every time I see it. Thanks again Jay!

Cheers
Rob


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there look stunning


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I LOVE your work!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

That WAS a mess. Great turnaround


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work Jay , amazing sun pics :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

wow lovely work there


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Truly incredible work as always Jay. Jaw dropping photos!!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy Swirls! Who needs a sun gun lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

some of the worst before shots I have seen on here....

lovely work though, looks better than new in the after pics....

:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

This is immense, I love this shot.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Man alive that sh!t started ugly!!

Great turn around and he car looks stunning now, worthy of it's name. Beautiful


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Big thanks to everyone who took the time to post up a comment, its always greatly appreciated!!



rwilko said:


> I'd like to thank Jay for all the work he put in to turn around the M3. I was worried that it was beyond salvation but he managed to make it look better than new! I still can't believe how great it looks every time I see it. Thanks again Jay!
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


Your welcome Rob, it took a fair amount of work but the end result was well worth it as it does look great:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Exquisite transformation as always Jay, great stuff mate :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Always impressed by your photos especially the outdoor shots with sunbursts!

Can't believe the state that came out the bodyshop though; gutting for anybody to see, let alone a DW member!


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

AMAZING turn out .. speechless


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Exquisite transformation as always Jay, great stuff mate :thumb:





Refined Detail said:


> Always impressed by your photos especially the outdoor shots with sunbursts!
> 
> Can't believe the state that came out the bodyshop though; gutting for anybody to see, let alone a DW member!





spiros said:


> AMAZING turn out .. speechless


Thanks guys:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Fantastic work, them pictures of the finished job are excellent!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Curtiz said:


> Fantastic work, them pictures of the finished job are excellent!


Thanks Curtiz:thumb:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Lovely work by a true Pro.

Gorgeous....................:thumb:








Russ


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

That's how an M3 should look like! Great job!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

P.A.D said:


> Lovely work by a true Pro.
> 
> Gorgeous....................:thumb:
> 
> Russ





3R10 said:


> That's how an M3 should look like! Great job!


Cheers guys


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

great turnaround


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Stunning turn around. 

Some one should let the bodyshop know when the next local training day is going on!!!!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning turn around. Owner must be chuffed, I certainly would be.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

More great results.:thumb:

Shocking damage in the befores....


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

great out come. what a turn around


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you mind asking you two questions.
What were the paint readings, on the stock panels, and what polishing process and materials did you use?

The result is absolutely mind blowing. Excellent write up, detail and photo skills.
Keep up posting your quality work Jay.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Omg that is incredible finish


----------

